# Oh why?



## teachristjess (May 13, 2008)

My husband and I are expecting our baby any day. I have been so happy until the last couple of days. Many times I feel like he's irritated all the time with me and I can never say anything right. He always seems to do what his ex-wife wants or wanted, but I am 2nd best. It just really hurts. I love him more than anything and want to have a great marriage for us and our new daughter. I also think he may want to cheat which floors me because he knows how it feels. I don't even know how to talk to him about all of this because he will just get mad probably and make me feel like I am crazy and the bad one. I always think of him and try to do for him. I haven't been able to as much lately because I am modified bedrest until the baby comes. I just don't know how to feel.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

With hormones and all the other things in your life it is a difficult time to be sure. Stay strong, give yourself time to approach the situation and if need be try to start a non-confintational talk.

"honey, I know that I am hormonal right now but I always have these feelings of being second best and right now I really need reassurance from you, that you are here for me and our baby."

See what he says and how he reacts to that.

draconis


----------



## happilymarried67 (May 7, 2008)

I just want to say alot of what you are feeling is probably due to the hormone changes in your body and every little thing is bugging you. If this is an ongoing occurrance with your hubby ~feeling second best than his ex~ you will have to deal with this issue soon after you are on your feet again. Modified bed rest can make you nuts and it gives you time to think about alot of things. Also having a baby is a huge change for you so it is alright to feel nervous because you want the best for your baby. Why do you think he wants to cheat???


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with the above posts. If you've been happy up until a few days ago, I'm sure hormones and the impending birth play a strong role in how you are feeling. Your husband may be anxious at this time as well because it is a big change for him too. All the best to you both with the birth of your little one.


----------

